# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Steken

## RobIsTop

Hallo ik ben 16 jaar maar de laatste tijd zo 1,5 jaar krijg ik nadat ik fruit eet hele erge steken bij mijn hart en krijg ik amper adem ook word ik erg misselijk en moet ik op 1 plek blijven zitten anders word het alleen maar erger.
Het is vooral als ik komkommer , meloen en appel eet.
Iemand idee wat het kan zijn omdat ik vroeger nergens last van had.

----------

